
Comparing the LinkedIn VS WhatsApp purchase - kidsil
http://www.kidsil.net/2016/06/microsoft-buys-linkedin/
======
niftich
Hindsight is 20/20 and at the time of its purchase, Whatsapp was largely
unknown in the US, but now it's clear that Facebook made a defensive purchase
to buy out a competitor against its Messenger and keep users within its
platform (and correlation capabilities).

The motivation of the LinkedIn purchase is unclear as of yet. Unlike Facebook,
Microsoft doesn't derive most of its revenue from advertising and analyzing
user behavior. It's too early to see how it fits into their business goals,
and it's premature to conclude it was a superior purchase.

~~~
kidsil
The odd thing is that Facebook has been doing nothing to integrate WhatsApp
into its services.

It's obvious though that a lot of the growth that WhatsApp saw was because of
Facebook, I wonder if a similar (albeit smaller) effect will happen with
LinkedIn.

